# Contador digital con fotoresistensia



## albert (Sep 8, 2006)

Hola a todos.

Mi problema radica en que construi un contador con integardos 74LS192 y me funciona muy bien con un Multivibrador astable, pero ahora necesito remplazar el reloj por un circuito con una fotoresistencia para lograr contar elementos que pasen frente a ella.


----------



## Erik Asgard Tinajero (Oct 26, 2006)

En la parte de proyectos prácticos de esta página viene un contador como el ke necesitas con un LDR, pero lo único ke hace falta es el valor del capacitor que lleva un integrado, te lo comento porke yo también estoy hacindo un proyecto asi.

SALUDOS Y SUERTE :mrgreen:


----------



## Aristides (Nov 4, 2006)

Cuando se utiliza un LDR con una resistencia de carga, como entrada de en un circuito con microcontrolador, no existen mayores problemas en el ajuste, ya que por lo general en un micro; por debajo 1,5 Volt es "estado bajo" y por encima de esta tensión es "alto". En cambio en las entradas TTL, se bebe aproximar estas tensiones a VSS y VCC respectivamente, para lograr un cambio de estado.

Si con un tester podés determinar que este es el caso, deberías intercalar un comparador entre la LDR y la entrada.


----------

